# onkyo 5009 and rs6 speaker package question?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi a friend of mine has a onkyo 5009 he will be using a monitor audio rs6av package old silver series he will use the rs6 as main fronts rs-lcr as centre rsfx as main rears additional rsfx as extra surrounds what speakers would be a good match for the front height speakers to use to make it 9.1 please and is this a good setup how good would the sound be need help asap please?:sn:


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

would the monitor audio silver rx1 be ok for front heights in the rs6 speaker package would it be a good match thanks need reply asap please:sn:


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

markyboy156 said:


> would the monitor audio silver rx1 be ok for front heights in the rs6 speaker package would it be a good match thanks need reply asap please:sn:


If you can not find a RS-1 on Ebay - then go with the RX-1


----------

